# Feeders > Breeding Mice >  Anyone else breeding pygmy mice?

## suzuki4life

I am averaging the documented 3 babies per litter. I have converged my 3 colonies to one huge one 6.18 and they are in a 75 gallon community tank. We average about 50 babies per month with a max of 58 one month.

Main feed is finch feed. water is provided in a dish.

I changed from offering a dish of mealworms to dubia roaches weekly.

They're kept in my reptile room which has am bient of 73 degrees. I use flex watt on a dimmer on one side and have a gradient of 88-75 in the tank.

so anyone have a different setup?

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Hows the smell??? 
I was thinking about them for my House snakes... 
And pictures plox  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rhasputin

Mine drink from a regular water bottle, and get my mouse mix as feed. They don't seem to like the dog food much though.  :Razz:

----------


## suzuki4life

> Hows the smell??? 
> I was thinking about them for my House snakes... 
> And pictures plox




smell is pretty much non existant. I was cleaning their 10 gallon tanks every 2 months. The larger tank I bet will probably last even longer if I want it to.

----------


## suzuki4life

I was using the bird watering gravity units. Water dishes are working fine, no losses.

----------


## Rhasputin

Do you have to clean the dishes often? 
That would be my main worry about a dish. The tiny bottle I have in my pygmy colony lasts forever, I only have to refill it maybe once a month, or even less, and it's only like a 6 oz bottle.

----------


## suzuki4life

> Do you have to clean the dishes often? 
> That would be my main worry about a dish. The tiny bottle I have in my pygmy colony lasts forever, I only have to refill it maybe once a month, or even less, and it's only like a 6 oz bottle.


I use disposable plastic dishes. if they look dirty, I toss them. I change my food and water daily. Remember, i am only dealing with one cage.

----------

_Rhasputin_ (03-11-2012)

----------


## suzuki4life

Here's my old setup. I had a total of 6 of these. (1.3)



See pygmy

Size comparison (normal toilet paper roll tube) That's an adult!!!

Peek-a-Boo!!!

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (04-21-2012)

----------


## suzuki4life

The new setup



Today's harvest



Hungry kids

----------


## John1982

I've been wanting to start a colony of these for some time but can never find them in north central florida. I'm envious of ya'll, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Stina

I had them at one point but had family issues and had to rehome them  :Sad:   I haven't found any since!  I've been kicking myself ever since for rehoming them!  Mine used a regular water bottle.

----------


## suzuki4life



----------


## suzuki4life

Update:

I couldn't find anymore cheap 70 gallon tanks so I changed things a bit.

First I changed from 70 gallon tanks to 40 gallon breeder tanks (four of them to be exact)

Second: I changed my groups to 3.10 instead of 6.12

I'm offering more insects than before

I found a new buyer so I wanted to ramp up production. So far so good.

----------


## MikeM75

man, those are cute, if they weren't mice I would want some.  LOL

----------


## wolfy-hound

I got a pair a long time ago, but I just kept them in a sliding top 10g. They were cute but so very hyper that they were no fun. You couldn't play with them, they hid most of the time, so you couldn't really watch them... so when those two died off, I never thought about getting more.

Mine drank from the small water bottle fine, ate finch food with occasional tidbits of fruit(usually apple) and never bred. They are the cutest little buggers.

----------


## suzuki4life

I have a tv in my reptile room and I will watch them late at night. They are very skittish and pretty much pure nocturnal.\

Normally, heat 'em and feed 'em and they'll breed.

----------


## sorazme

I bought a pair less than a month ago and they already had babies! I think they're cool to keep and breed just for fun. I keep them in a 5 gallon tank and they're content for now  :Razz:

----------


## suzuki4life

one of my rowdy groups

----------


## Xotik

SO JEALOUS! These things are so adorable, but I can't find them in Vermont. Next time I come down to PA would you be willing do sell a few Suzuki?

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

I watch few videos lately. Those are absolutely adorable... I started look for them locally but I probably will find Big Foot earlier...

I thinking about going to Hamburg Show this February.. I heard sometimes they available there....

----------


## mikel81

I saw some of these two months ago at our snake show. I went home and looked them up and watched videos. There was one adorable one I remember watching with a mother nursing in a tiny cap/lid. Well, today I went and got some of these guys.  :Razz:  I had to. Who would have though my snake addiction would get me into rodents. I have so many rats and ASFs and now pygmy mice! I am excited, they are already fun to watch. Wikipedia says in the wild they stack pebbles outside their home and in the morning lick the dew from them.

----------


## JohnNJ

The Center For Disease Control (CDC) has issued a health warning restricting the possession and sales including but not limited to the following species: Dormice, Gambian Giant Pouched Rats, Pygmy Mice, Spiny Mice and Zebra Mice. 

Also Note: Due to the possibility of Monkey Pox a health warning restriction has been announced for the following species: Prairie Dog; and six types of African Rodents: Tree Squirrels, Rope Squirrels, Dormice, Gambian Giant Pouched Rats, Brush-Tailed Porcupines and Striped Mice are not allowed to be possessed or sold.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I just bought a 1.2 group at a show a few weeks ago, and one of my females is about to pop already! I feed mine parakeet seed with a few kibbles of dog food and a banana bisquit every now and then and have a bird waterer that they seem to be doing fine with. I also have a small wheel and a tiny wooden house in there that they seem to love, with plenty of toilet paper rolls. Currently, they are only in a five gallon tank, but I plan on moving them up to a 20 gallon hi once the first babies become adults. I don't however, have heat on them. They are in our bedroom, along with all of our other pets, and it usually stays about 75-77. Would an UTH make them happier? Im not sure.... Also, how do you sex the darn things when theyre old enough to be sexed???? I mean, theyre so tiny already....so all of their little "private bits" have got to be even harder to see... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mikel81

> Also, how do you sex the darn things when theyre old enough to be sexed???? I mean, theyre so tiny already....so all of their little "private bits" have got to be even harder to see...


The lady I got mine from told me that the males have a dark spot right below their butt's and the females do not.

----------


## mikel81

I still can't get over how small they are. As a temporary hide I am using a sterlite tub handle.

----------


## mikel81

I went and got them some things today. I read that they can actually turn the smallest silent spinner wheel that is 4.5" so I got one. They went right for it! I didn't think they would even be able to reach to get in but they jump up into it no problem. Every time I look over it's turning.

----------


## worldweary

Does anyone know where I can get some of these guys I been looking forever...

----------


## worldweary19

anyone at all? I've been looking forever and have found a few breeders but nothing solid.

----------


## worldweary19

I'm in NC are btw.

----------

